# PEX pipe and sharkbite slowing water flow?



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

A few years ago I redid [my] first bathroom. For the plumbing supply lines I used 1/2" pex pipe and 1/2" sharkbite fittings. (the original supply lines are 1/2" cpvc pipe and fittings so I used the size of pipe that would match and easily feed into the existing work)

Well - ever since then the flow to that sink and tub is pitiful - but the shower head also comes on when the faucet is turned on. The more you turn on the water in the tub the more water comes out the shower head.

Now, I never could figure this out - the hot water heater was new, the pipes were clean and the fixtures were new. I disassembled it a few times in hopes of finding the problem, but found nothing. . . . so it's not a clog. I, also, have all teh appropriate pieces installed and everything seems to work fine. . . except for the overall water-supply pressure.

I left it alone for a while because it was annoying, no one takes baths anyway so it hasn't mattered too much. However - before I do the supply lines for my current bathroom project (the master bath) I need to figure this out.

My thought is to just remove the PEX and sharkbites and replace it all with cpvc - I think the sharkbites are reducing the water flow and causing pressure problems. . . anyone agree?

Since I did the work I've also read quite a few unfun things about sharkbites and pex pipe - which makes me want to just avoid future water disasters and replace it just on the account of hazard alone.

This, though, brings to mind the alternative. My only plan was to go to cpvc. However, all the current supply lines ARE cpvc and so that means that cpvc is the culprit of all the water damage and the sole reason why I had to start redoing all the bathrooms to begin with (or maybe it's the previous owner's faulty work).

So - cpvc *yes? *or should I go for the other fittings that are made to go with pex pipe? If I do that would it actually solve the pressure problem that I'm trying to fix or will the problem still exist, just with different fittings?


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd upgrade to 3/4" pex...that is equivalent to 1/'2" copper, which is what most houses were plumbed with.


----------

